# front wheel skis



## ifish4eyes (Mar 3, 2000)

I saw some skis that the front tires of a atv would go in and allow the atv to go in the snow? I thought they where in the Cabela's catolog? Anyone know what I'm talking about?


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Okay I know what your talking about. They work ok on high performance quads. You have to get the front tires to ride on the snow. I think your better off with the regular tires myself. but if you do get this kit do yourself a favor and buy a good set of paddle tires for sand. I run skat track 9 paddle in the sand and snow. They work good in deep snow just like you were in sand. I also run regular tires on the front. But this is me others may liek this set up with the skis


----------



## ifish4eyes (Mar 3, 2000)

I'm running chains on the rears, on the stock tires. I'm just using it for ice fishing. I was thinking it might be a plus to find some of those skis.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Well if your on ice I would recommend studding or putting chains on the front tires over using these skis. They will not turn to good on ice but I never used them on ice. But if it were me I would run the chains on all four tires or studs on all four tires.


----------



## ifish4eyes (Mar 3, 2000)

its two wheel drive are you saying still stud the front tires?


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

ifish4eyes said:


> its two wheel drive are you saying still stud the front tires?


I see the guys that race bikes on the ice, they've always got studs in the front tires, not as aggressive as the rears. More for better control and handing on bare ice/little snow.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

If it is two wheel drive forget the skis. For 25 bucks for 250 studs so you figure 500 studs 250 per tire. Once there in you don't need to take them out. If you ride all summer on them so be it in the fall or early winter check the studs and replace as needed. Studs will by far give you more control and turning capability then those skis and I know studs are cheaper. I race a Polaris Predator 500 a couple of times on ice and I stud the rears with 500 studs per tire and 250 studs per front tire. but since your just looking for travel accross the ice I would put 250 in every tire and call it good that is 100 bucks I know it seems alot but once you do it you don't have to worry about it just check the studs ever so often they can get pulled out while riding on hard pavement.


----------



## lostyooper (Jan 31, 2005)

trutrax.com has skis for atvs. check it out


----------

